# Your Ultimate UFC Dream Matchup



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Arianny Celeste VS Bruce Buffer


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Lol! Arianny vs Me! In a mud bath! With champagne and stout! & maybe some oysters kilpatrick... yeah


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I was going top say Sasha Grey vs Michelle Trachtenberg


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Tubes vs TBG to the death


----------

